# Please give tips for Introducing New Rattie



## eannas8986 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have read almost every book on rats, and even the thread on this site about introducing new ratties. I have 2 females who are sisters, which I have had since they were six weeks old, and they are now about 5 months old. I got a new little girl about a month ago, and she is almost 8 weeks old. She was quarantined for about a week and half until she went to the vet and was given a clean bill of health. She has been home for about two weeks and I have done everything, keep their cages close so they can smell but not hurt each other, switch toys and bedding out, switch them in cages for a day then put them back, introduce them on neutral terms, then tried them in the regular cage right after it was completely cleaned and rearranged everything in the normal cage. 

There are several problems I am having. When I introduce them on neutral ground, they are fine, they sniff and go on exploring. The other day, when I put them in the large cage together; I put my little one in first for about 30 minutes then put the more docile female in with her. They had a few scuffles, where my older one got the new one on her back and then seemed to move on. My older one went about doing her normal thing throughout the cage, but new one just stayed in one corner for about 30 minutes and didn't move . Then we took the the docile older one out, then put in the one that is more aggressive. She didn't even smell around, she just went right after the little one on the attack. She didn't draw any blood from the little one, but it just seemed to be too aggressive to let it continue.

I am just baffled, because they all seem fine on neutral territory and I know they will fight a little bit, but I don't want anything bad to happen to the little one. I have had people tell me I should put the new one and the more docile one together and let them bond, and seperate out the more aggressive one, and also wait until she a little older and a little bigger to introdruce them in the cage again, but I have also heard it is easier to introduce young ones to older ones because they are more submissive. I just feel so bad because my new one has been by herself for awhile.

Please help me with some tips that have made your cage intros go more smoothly!! Thanks!!!!
Picture of the Little one.


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

Ahh, the neutral grounds bafflement. I've been there.

Here's the thing. On neutral grounds, the scent of each individual rat is not as strong and dominant, so they get on just fine. Then, you put them together in close quarters where the newbie's smell suddenly becomes more noticable and disagreeable to the others. Their cage smells like them, and the new guy doesn't exactly fit in with the funkeh aroma they're used to, which can cause rats with an aggressive side to become ridiculously territorial.

So that's one thing. The other is this; a cage is much smaller than wherever it is you put them to bond beforehand, which forces them to be closer to each other, whether they're used to the new rat or not. When they're outside they have the freedom to sniff around, have their own space, and move away from the new rat if they want to. Hence your rats' annoyance.

Try this on for size: Completely empty out the cage, scrub everything so the dominant aroma is squeaky clean freshness and not funky Eau de Rat-Butt. Put in new toys- don't just switch em around- rats can get very attached to toys, and they may not want to share their favorites! They may attack the newbie if he gets too close to their belongings.
Put in a few things from the newbie's cage so he feels more at home and less vulnerable. Anything from his own water bottle to a piece of cloth he likes to snuggle with.
If all else fails, use scented extract or essence of some sort to drizzle inside the cage and on its innards, and a bit on all rats. They may be more accepting if everything smells pretty much the same and the new guy suddenly doesn't stink like a stranger. That last bit I learned when I joined the forum, worked great.

Best wishes, keep us updated.


----------



## eannas8986 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have also heard to take them in their carrier, with someone else in the car with me in the back seat, and go for a ride in the car. That the stress helps bond them. Has anyone tried this, or think it is a good/ bad idea for my particular situation?


----------



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

Stress? Really? 
Car rides make my rats so relaxed they fall asleep...But try it anyway, you never know- maybe it'll make them drowsy and they'll wanna cuddle together.

I just want to say though, I wouldn't be so quick to induce stress in your pet on purpose...that's kind of cold hearted imho.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope, the stress technique is very common with other animals. I used is many times with Bunnies and sometimes rats.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I'ts not harmful, because realistically car rides are something almost all pets WILL have to experience anyway.


----------



## eannas8986 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't want to hurt them obviously, I just want them to all be together. I can just tell my little one is getting really anxious to be with the other ones. I know I can't rush it, but any and all tips help tremendously!!


----------

